# french's mustard



## waskey (Oct 19, 2009)

hi, i dug this french's medford brand prepared mustard jar in a dump that dated around 1920 and im wondering what the value on this one might be


----------



## capsoda (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Henry, I'm afraid there is not much value to those. Maybe 3 or 4 bucks.


----------



## glass man (Oct 20, 2009)

NEVER SEEN ONE LIKE THAT IN THE 20S-30S DUMP HERE. ONES HERE ARE ROUND AND JUST HAVE "FRENCH'S" EMBOSSED ON IT. I AGREE WITH CAP ON THE WORTH. THE ONES HERE NO ONE EVEN WANTS. THANKS FOR SHOWING IT! [&:] JAMIE


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2009)

i like my old French's jars. some have great huge bubbles in them. i use them to keep sewing notions.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 4, 2009)

That is a neat jar, I've dug them before.  Unfortunately, not valuable.  Good for a pencil holder.


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2009)

frenches mustard jars are cool out of the 100s ive dug i did save one! for my collection, waskey your jar is harder to come by ive see em for 10 -15 in shops  little wing your jars look early toc nice


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 4, 2009)

i have a theory that the shape of mine makes them pretty much indestructible because even though they are close enough to the surface and on surface and have frozen and thawed many times they're way more common to find intact than broken. i'd be more excited to find one like waskey's, it's the first i've seen like it. 

 i'll need try try some of the photography tips on here to really show the textures and bubbles in my bottles. on my list of 15 things to do when i get over this blasted cold.


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2009)

hey little wing, sounds good, notice the screw threads on  your jars the ones that angle up are older and cool, im guessing those r the ones full of bubbles


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi waskey;  I like the jar and wondered if the top of the finsh is ground flat or rounded like it was made in a guide ring.  If it was ground, then it might be a burst off blown jar. 
  RED Matthews


----------



## PrivyProwler (Dec 4, 2009)

I have found both styles in a 20s - 40s dump. The style like Little Wings are alot more common, but are still nice. I have never found a .4 oz like Waskeys so i wonder if they are more common or not as common as the 15 oz. Like the one below. Red Matthews, The top of the one I have here is flat on the outside and rolled to the inside. Seam goes all the way to the top and it has a seam that runs around the jar just below the ring.


----------



## dcoffin5 (Dec 6, 2009)

nice looking jar, I'm beginning to like food related stuff.  I'm a new collector and I'm thinking about food related bottles as a focus...but I don't see many folks here with that type of collection.  Is that done?  I like the idea that everyone had catsup's pickles sauses in their home.  I can see the medicinals & beer/booze were less common, but I sort of like the commonplace nature of the food bottles.  Everybody still has food bottles in their home right now (most are now being made of plastic .

 Anyway, does anyone collect food related bottles specifically?


----------



## judu (Dec 6, 2009)

hey dcoff, im sure some folks collect nothing but food related bottles and jars..im learning here as well, but im learning it is wise to focus on some of the things you like best because there is just soooo many types and kinds of bottles. they can take your house over quickly if your not carefull...im learning that leason and im just a beginner too..


----------



## green dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

found this thread looking for info on the mustard jars.

  I have both styles - two of the small ones I dug in a local  20-30s dump, along with a broken  depression glass salt shaker and a cute lil perfume  bottle. 

  the larger jar type was in my craigslist hoard I purchased - not much embossed in that lot but a lot of TCO  some BIM  some  ABM.

  Would be interested in more info - these are just unuaual enough to keep one each -  I agree that the history fascinates me, so knowing what the jar was  and held makes it special to me, regardless of ' value' or age - just have fun and enjoy the thrill of finding them . 

  will post some more food jars if ppl can help  ( trying online but not much info on generic stufff ) 

  ~ AL


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2010)

madman thanks for pointing that out about the threads on my jars, i didn't know that but now it's so obvious when i look at the pic. . yes the older ones have the most character.


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2010)

your welcome, i need to get and old one like yours for the collection, hmm mabey ill dig one....................


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 7, 2010)

And so the long journey began for me with one of these Mustards in a cold Feb in 2005 and I was HOOKED.  
 Thanks for the memories.   I hadnt seen one in a bit.  I miss those buggers.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2010)

French's still makes damn good mustard too. I went through the fancy wine flavored mustard thing then one day just switched back to the classic old yellow mustard, love it.


----------



## madman (Jun 11, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Little Wing
> 
> French's still makes damn good mustard too. I went through the fancy wine flavored mustard thing then one day just switched back to the classic old yellow mustard, love it.


 YES I LOVE MUSTARD! AND FRENCHS  IS ONE OF MY FAVS


----------



## madman (Jun 11, 2010)

FOUND THIS ON EBAY CHECK OUT THE KNIFE IN THE JAR.................    http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=150440728713


----------

